# Left high and dry by rsk tech! Anyone else?



## pixelchick (Apr 1, 2010)

Haven't received a response from RSK since December 2011. Sent a barrage of emails from January thru today. Finally received the real story from 'Anders Rask' (I've never heard of him. I always dealt with Rena or Richard. Anders says he was the technical mgr for RSK). Now I'm out $1795, with no design tool.
Anybody else get reamed?


----------



## wmckillop (Dec 1, 2009)

pixelchick said:


> Haven't received a response from RSK since December 2011. Sent a barrage of emails from January thru today. Finally received the real story from 'Anders Rask' (I've never heard of him. I always dealt with Rena or Richard. Anders says he was the technical mgr for RSK). Now I'm out $1795, with no design tool.
> Anybody else get reamed?


Same boat here, they went into liquidation... When did u pay them? U might be a creditor if u payed for services that were not delivered...


Seems there are two options for online design.. inksoft or deco..


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Anders is the founder of the company. Rena and Richard were sales and support.

I am still using the product and found Anders and the team very reliable. They are still answering e-mails but they have been taken over by another company. 

Are you guys Deco?


----------



## podge (Sep 4, 2007)

I was with them and got an email about the problems they were having. We were assured it would be business as usual but when I had a few technical issues we didn't receive any help. They also didn't reply to our recent emails. As far as I knkow The Magic Touch are offering the software so they might be worth contacting.


----------



## wmckillop (Dec 1, 2009)

I am an actual customer but will be switching to someone else pretty soon... I am glad u r getting email responses and r happy...


----------



## bibledude (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent about $2000 for the design tool in the fall of 2011. I subsequently spent six months trying to get the app working properly as it should. I decided to go with it because the user interface was nice and had good features, but it turned out there were so many things that did not work that I was never able to proceed past a beta test site that I put it on. The cart system did not work, the order and sales reporting system did not work, the product catalog did not display the correct products. I went with it because of the good recommendations from several people on the forum, but I am wondering what tool they were using, because the one I tried was dismal. I got several resposes from RSK saying they were working on fixing the bugs, but then nothing but silence for the past four months. Now their website is down and emails get bounced back saying they are undeliverable. this is the second time i got burned by an online disigner. I have been trying to get a designer app going for two years.


----------



## pixelchick (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's the answer to our prayers:

Open Tshirts by Advanced Artists

Works like a dream, clean interface, easy to install on YOUR server, help is at your beck and call, fully customizable for your printing methods, and the best part.........(drumroll)...it's opensource!!!


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

pixelchick said:


> Here's the answer to our prayers:
> 
> Open Tshirts by Advanced Artists
> 
> Works like a dream, clean interface, easy to install on YOUR server, help is at your beck and call, fully customizable for your printing methods, and the best part.........(drumroll)...it's opensource!!!


 it's a great system and will eventually be the answer to many small to medium printers and t-shirt sellers. As a matter of fact it will be a good solution for online design of a variety of products. But currently it isn't fully operational. There are still some small bugs to work out before you can use it to full capacity. It should be soon, though..


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting to hear that there seems to be issues regarding RSK. There is no way to completely protect yourself from companies that have financial issues but there are suggestions I would pass on when looking for a replacement. 

1. When you get suggestions for alternatives from other people posting, look at their site and see if it is something that looks professional and relates to what you are doing. Other questions to ask them include, how long have you been using the solution? How much additional sales has it generated for you? What is your experience with their telephone support, etc. You can weed out the prentenders with this alone.

2. Contact possible alternative vendors and discuss your goals. Request sites that are similar to what you are doing? If you are doing DTG it is pointless to look at embroidery sites. I would determine what their support hours are and determine if they match your business hours to some degree. I would ask if this is their main business or a just a part of what they do. When I do business with a company that is critical to my success I want to make sure thier focus is on the solution not a side project they are working on. 

3. If this is truly a business to you and not a hobby cost of a replacement solution means zero. The only thing that matters is how much can you make using a solution? If a system is "free" and it generates little or no sales is it really "free". I would rather pay $1,000 a month for a solution that generates $5,000 a month in revenue then pay nothing for something that generates little revenue. Also keep in mind all the time spent trying to maintain a system and calling support because of issues is a cost.

We use Deconetwork - incredibly flexible, very stable, and we make money off from it every month.

Over the past three years we have installed and used every viable system on the market including OSS, RSK, Pikiware (now Deconetwork), Inksoft and now Deconetwork. The key to us was having mature, stable, proven solution that allowed us to keep our web site look and feel yet allow for on-line design plus offer affiliate stores. The main players these days seem to be Inksoft and Deconetwork. Both good tools, proven technology and good support. The difference for us was the flexibility. In our signature you can link to our site. As you can see it has the appareance of a regular website. For comparison here is a company that is a competitior to some degree www.animalpaintball.com. As you can see the Animal site looks like all the other template on-line design sites. We feel being able to have a unique web site appearence gives us an advantage. 

Best of luck -


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I use one here too, click on custom design your own vis vest on the right of the page, $350
I only make use of the basic functions but is created by these guys, 
it uses the CS Cart script

John


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> When I do business with a company that is critical to my success I want to make sure thier focus is on the solution not a side project they are working on.


Seems as this is a dig at open T shirts again??  Question I have to ask is is deco is so good and value for money why would you want others using it as it could end up you loosing sales to competitors??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ukracer said:


> Seems as this is a dig at open T shirts again??  Question I have to ask is is deco is so good and value for money why would you want others using it as it could end up you loosing sales to competitors??


We're here to help people and he's sharing a solution that worked for him. That's what this forum is all about


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Rodney said:


> We're here to help people and he's sharing a solution that worked for him. That's what this forum is all about


I understand that Rodney but its the snipping at open T shirts that gets up my nose.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ukracer said:


> I understand that Rodney but its the snipping at open T shirts that gets up my nose.


Silly post - has nothing to do with Open T-shirt. Never even mentioned Open T-shirt. Did it hit a nerve? The suggestions can be used for any software solution whether it be accounting software solutions or on-line "t-shirt" designers. What points do you disagree with?

I was in the software industry for 20+ years. The cost is massive for support and enhancements. If you understand this you realize the more people using the solution the more dollars are availabe for support and enhancement.

I hope more and more people doing dye sublimation use Deconetwork as it will help fund the growth of the software in that market. We compete with our professional products and customer service not by the software we use.

If you believe in your own thoughts of not supporting products you use in fear your competetion will use it as well why are you rah rah rah on Open T-shirts? Aren't you afraid your competitors will use it?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> Silly post - has nothing to do with Open T-shirt. Never even mentioned Open T-shirt. Did it hit a nerve? The suggestions can be used for any software solution whether it be accounting software solutions or on-line "t-shirt" designers. What points do you disagree with?
> 
> I was in the software industry for 20+ years. The cost is massive for support and enhancements. If you understand this you realize the more people using the solution the more dollars are availabe for support and enhancement.
> 
> ...


just because it argued against YOUR money money money money philosophy its a silly post OK yeah. Yawn.


The points I disagree with is when they have enough money tied up they will end up doing a runner. You only have to see any large commercial organization. 

Banks used to be places where money was lent and borrowed NOW its a place to cream off bonuses by doing nothing. ICT as you will know being in that industry is also a rip of. Serving share holders instead of customers. I was with RSK and paid a lot of money and none of it ever worked correctly.

The more people using a commercial system increases the cost and also overheads. To the stage where everything collapses. Many of these commercial offerings look good and deliver nothing.

But as for not supporting products I use. Its not me who is MONEY orientated as we can see from your other posts on this forum. I am support and service orientated probably as I served as a Firefighter for 32 years. I have seen what money does to people it creates clones of yourself. Not satisfied with enough just has to keep going knocking others on the way grabbing more and more and more.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ukracer said:


> just because it argued against YOUR money money money money philosophy its a silly post OK yeah. Yawn.
> 
> 
> The points I disagree with is when they have enough money tied up they will end up doing a runner. You only have to see any large commercial organization.
> ...


Wow - this thread has nothing to do with whacky conspricay theories regarding private enterprise. I find it interesting that you find capitalism evil along with entrepreneur's looking to provide the best life possible for their families yet you are most likely part of a union who squeezes money out of tax payers and has a pension funded by investments in the world you so detest. Your pension check comes from the evil world you so hate - do you still cash it?

I suggest taking your conspiracy theories and anti capitalism stance over to dyesub.org as there is a whole crowd of conspiracy whack jobs over there. The site has little to do with dye sublimation anymore just some old coots discussing the stuff you ramble on about.

This thread is how to help protect oneself from getting burned and getting the best solution for your specific needs. Lets keep on topic.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> Your pension check comes from the evil world you so hate - do you still cash it?


My pension does not come from massive business/conglomerates but there is not need to get stroppy just because you lost the cup. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

ukracer said:


> My pension does not come from massive business/conglomerates but there is not need to get stroppy just because you lost the cup. ROTFLMAO


You are either naive or just in denial if you do not think your pension investments are with large corporations and banking institutions and as far as "you lost the cup" not sure what you are talking about and would guess no one else does either. Using teenage text messages slang only deminishes the intelligence of a poster. Please try to stay on topic as when you wonder off you really embarass yourself.

For those really looking at on-line design tools there is not one particular solution that is perfect for everyone. As I stated we have installed and used each of the main players. Each one has something unique about it. That is why it is important to understand your needs so you can question potential vendors and get reference sites that match your goals. 

I will refrain from posting further on this topic as it is clear someone has hurt feelings and is trying to take this off topic. If you have any questions about a particular solution feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------

